

Elm 0.8 released – Improve Everything - rustc
http://elm-lang.org/blog/announce/version-0.8.elm/

======
kennu
I thought this was about <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elm_(email_client)>
after all these years, what a dissapointment! :-)

